# maiden voyage



## tasyakker (Jun 27, 2006)

I finally got out for my first fish from the yak.
I arrived at craigbourne dam at about 10.00 with my dad who was going to fish the shore for the day.
Their was a bit of breeze but not enough to stop me from getting out and giving it a test run.
I set up the yak and two rods, one with a sp and the other with a hardbody, strapped my bag to the back set up all the leashes and I hit the water.
Had a few little hiccups, didn't have my seat clipped on right and I didn't have waterproof clothing on and got a bit wet from the paddle :roll: 
The first thing I noticed was how quiet and peaceful it was out their and how different it is paddling around fishing.
I just loved it and it's a whole different thing than fishing from a boat or the shore and I now know why you all like it so much.
I wasn't lucky enough to get a fish but that doesn't really matter being on the water for the first time in my kayak was good enough for me.
I left at 3.00 happy with the way it all went and canÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t wait for next time.
Sam


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Good one Sam. The fish will come. The joy of paddling will stay


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Top effort Sam, are you happy with how your kayak handled. You look pretty comfortable paddling away there. How did your dad go fishing from the bank? Get any fish? Steve.


----------



## tasyakker (Jun 27, 2006)

steve, 
yeah the kayak seemed to handle well, nice and stable and seemed to get along pretty smooth and quick.
dad didn't catch any but had a follow from a atlantic salmon that looked to be about 20lb.
I saw about two fish caulght all day, pretty quiet for craigbourne.
Sam


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Great stuff Sam , i'm glad you enjoyed it. Having a decent paddle makes life easy too


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Good stuff mate. I noticed after a while everything becomes easier as you iron out little problems, like clipping the seat.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Sam great to see you out and about and enjoying the new experience.

Could I suggest you go back to your profile and put the kayak model into the signature panel it makes it easier for the older blokes like me to remember, even though the picture in this post makes it obvious


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Excellent Sam, great to hear you had a top day.

I look forward to being able to head out with you soon.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats on the adventure Sam, the paddle can be more rewarding than hooking a fish. I've no doubt with your fishing skill we'll see some big un's being hauled aboard soon. Great stuff mate


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

Good to see you enjoyed a day out and you will be soon posting your success trips.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Onya Sam.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeh well done mate, you look like the world is your oyster as your paddling off there. the fish are just a bonus.

May I ask how old you are and have you been fishing long.

 fishing Russ


----------



## tasyakker (Jun 27, 2006)

Russ, I am 23 and I have been fishing seriosly for 10 years.
I have been flyfishing since I was 15, that is what got me so interested.
I now do alot of bream and trout fishing with soft plastics.


----------

